# Crystal Reds more sensitive?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A couple of months ago I bought a group of the better grade of these shrimp (something to the tune of $100 + shipping), and I'm thinking that I don't have any left.  

I put one group in a tank with Cherries and Amano's, and another group in their own tank. The other shrimp are thriving and reproducing, but I haven't seen a sign of the Crystals for weeks now.

Is there something about them that I'm missing? I lowered the temp in the tank to 76° (as suggested here), but I'm wondering if there's something else?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jan, I would like to know the answer to this question too.

When I bought six last year at the fish auctions, I lost them all within a six month period. I put them in a tank with my other shrimp which reproduce on a regular basis. The tank is set at 76 degrees.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes and no, a lot depends on the source. If these were imported and then put in a tank for a day or three then the vendor shipped them off to you I'd say you are lucky if they lasted a week. The are a bit more sensivtive to NH4 and NO3 levels then Cherries. Can you tell us a little more of their homes please?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Crystals are definitely more sensitive shrimp. I have a friend in my plant/fish club (experienced hobbyist) who found her Crystals dead within one hour of disturbing the substrate in the tank. For that reason, I'm unsure of buying some more for my shrimp tank which I disturb the substrate a lot in....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oops, I forgot about this thread....

I'm glad to hear that it's not just me, and I'm not totally sure if they're even all gone, but I sure haven't seen them for a while.

Gnaster, here is some tank info:
Tank 1
2 gallons - No other inhabitants
pH 8.1
GH 10
KH 9
N03 around 10 ppm
Planted with Nana petite, Taiwan moss, and J. fern.

Tank 2
30 Gallon - Cherry shrimp, Amano shrimp and Pygmy Cory's
pH 7.0
GH 10
KH 9
N03 around 10 ppm
Heavily planted
Eco-complete substrate (if that makes any difference)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Tank 1
> 2 gallons - No other inhabitants
> pH 8.1


IMHO the pH is a bit high, mine are breeding like rabbits at 7.1-7.6

Temps are in the mid 70's
NO3 is <5


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

JanS..
i have the same opinion as Gnatster..
i have them in Ph 6.9-7.2, Kh 6
temperature 23-25 degrees centigrade
no3<5

They do well in this tank..


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I lost all my bee shrimp, I think due to high nitrate levels. Good for plants, bad for these shrimp. Cherries abound, though.


----------

